# Where are good places to take outdoor portraits in the Lakes Region?



## misguided (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm relatively new to this area and am looking for suggestions of good areas to take outdoor family portraits in the area.


----------



## Designer (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome!

Don't know anything about the region, sorry.


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2014)

There is no location info in your profile, so a lakes region in the USA, Canada, Australia, Europe, Asia?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2014)

Yup, alot of Lakes ... and  live near the Great Lakes region ...


----------

